# 7 nguyên tắc dạy con đúng cách



## babyhouselove22145 (25/5/21)

*7 nguyên tắc dạy con đúng cách*

Ngoài việc chăm nuôi bé qua việc ăn uống, thực phẩm bổ dưỡng, nguồn sữa dồi dào. Chúng ta cần quan tâm việc dạy con để* bé thông minh sớm* và phát triển toàn diện thể lực, trí lực và có một tâm hồn đẹp, các bậc cha mẹ nên lưu ý những kinh nghiệm đã được đúc kết sau đây: 

*1. Cha mẹ là thầy cũng là bạn*

*



*


Con cái là một cá thể riêng biệt với cha mẹ, và các bé có suy nghĩ, tâm lý riêng. Vậy nên để dạy con đúng cách chúng ta không thể áp đặt những suy nghĩ của người lớn vào con trẻ được.


Cha mẹ không chỉ là người chăm sóc, dạy dỗ con mà còn là những người bạn đầu tiên của con. Việc chơi với con từ nhỏ của cha mẹ giúp con mở ra sự nhận thức đầu đời với thế giới bên ngoài. Đây là tiền đề để bé mở ra khả năng vô tận về trí tuệ lẫn khả năng giao tiếp xã hội. Vậy nên bố mẹ hãy chơi với con nhiều hơn để giúp con phát triển kỹ năng sống. 


Trong cuộc sống hàng ngày, khi gặp các tình huống cụ thể trong cuộc sống hãy khuyến khích con giao tiếp, trao đổi với mình nhiều hơn. Lắng nghe và giải thích cho con.


Thói quen này sẽ giúp trẻ hình thành được sự tin tưởng và cảm giác gắn bó, an toàn của trẻ với ba mẹ. Nó cũng sẽ giúp con có thói quen tâm sự với cha mẹ khi con lớn hơn.

*2. Để trẻ vui chơi đúng nghĩa*

*



*


Đối với trẻ em, việc được vui chơi thỏa thích đóng vai trò vô cùng quan trọng trong sự phát triển kỹ năng sống. Có lẽ chúng ta đều biết việc thông minh một phần do di truyền. Nhưng đây chỉ là 20% quyết định, điều quan trọng nhất để phát huy trí thông minh của con vẫn là môi trường và lối sống từ nhỏ. 


Hãy để trẻ được bay nhảy thỏa thích. Thông qua các hoạt động này, bé sẽ khám phá ra nhiều điều lý thú và bổ ích từ bạn bè xung quanh. Mỗi một hoạt động con tham gia đều giúp con mang về những kiến thức nhất định. Càng nhiều trải nghiệm thì càng giúp trí tuệ của bé phát triển. Hơn nữa, vận động cũng giúp bé phát triển thể chất. Dạy con đúng cách là cần để con phát triển toàn diện.

*3. Giúp đỡ con*

*



*


Đây là một trong những yếu tố rất quan trọng trong việc dạy con đúng cách. Trước khi con thành thạo các kỹ năng trong cuộc sống, sự giúp đỡ của cha mẹ. Ví dụ như các công việc đơn giản hàng ngày: Đánh răng, mặc quần áo, dọn đồ chơi,... Chắc chắn bé không thể tự làm những việc này ngay từ đầu, vậy nên cha mẹ nên giúp đỡ, kèm theo đó là hướng dẫn con. Sau đó, khi con quen dần với những việc này hãy để con tự lập. Điều này cũng tương tự với những việc như nói lời xin lỗi, cảm ơn, hay xếp hàng khi mua đồ, khi tính tiền,...


Hành động sẽ tạo ra thói quen, thói quen sẽ tạo ra tính cách. Mà tiền đề của những hành động này chính là sự giúp đỡ của cha mẹ. Tuy nhiên, cha mẹ cũng lưu ý không nên ép buộc con quá sớm. Hãy khơi dậy sự tò mò và ham muốn của con, sau đó cho con thời gian để làm quen với mọi thứ. 

*4. Đưa ra nguyên tắc dựa trên sự đồng cảm*

*



*


Đồng cảm và sự thấu hiểu là một trong những yếu tố quan trọng tạo ra kỷ luật không đòn roi. Đây cũng chính là *bí quyết dạy con ngoan*, dạy con đúng cách của nhiều bậc phụ huynh. 


Nếu như một ngày nào đó, con bạn làm sai điều gì đừng vội vàng trách mắng con, bởi cho dù là bạn, con bạn hay bất cứ ai cũng không hoàn hảo. Tất nhiên, bậc cha mẹ nào cũng muốn tốt cho con của mình, muốn con nề nếp. Tuy nhiên trước khi bạn đưa ra các quy tắc và muốn con làm theo, hãy quan tâm đến cảm xúc của trẻ. Khi đó, bé sẽ chấp nhận được những nguyên tắc mà cha mẹ đưa ra một cách nhẹ nhàng hơn.


Để con mình có thể trưởng thành, trở thành một người có trách nhiệm, cha mẹ hãy hướng dẫn con mọi thứ một cách nhẹ nhàng. Hãy để con bạn cảm nhận bạn đang nhìn nhận vấn đề dưới góc nhìn của con. Hãy giúp con hình thành niềm tin. 


Đơn giản như việc khi con đi học về, tỏ thái độ khó chịu. Hãy khoan trách mắng con. Chẳng phải trên công ty cũng có những hôm bạn gặp chuyện khó chịu và nổi nóng hết với mọi thứ. Có thể ngày đó cũng là một ngày khó khăn của con. Chính sự đồng cảm này có thể khiến con cái mở lòng hơn, có thể bé sẽ kể cho cha mẹ nghe câu chuyện trên trường như những người bạn.

*5. Sự kiên nhẫn*

*



*


Để dạy con đúng cách không thể thiếu được sự kiên nhẫn trong cả quá trình. Thật sự, không phải tình huống nào cha mẹ cũng có thể giữ được sự kiên nhẫn với con. Nhưng những lúc như vậy, bạn nên suy nghĩ kĩ lại, con bạn đã ý thức được những gì mình làm chưa, điều gì mới là quan trọng nhất, niềm vui hay nguyên tắc người lớn?


Mỗi khi gặp chuyện gây mất bình tĩnh với con, việc bạn cần làm là hít thở thật sâu, đếm đến 10 trước khi quyết định và bắt đầu hành động nào. Hãy giải quyết mọi thứ khi bạn đã bình tĩnh.

*6. Làm gương cho con*

Để biết được *cách dạy con ngoan*, trước tiên cha mẹ nên nhớ câu nói: “Con cái chính là tấm gương phản chiếu của cha mẹ”. Có những lúc cha mẹ mong muốn và áp đặt con phải như thế này, phải như thế kia nhưng lại quên tự hỏi bản thân mình đã làm tốt điều đó chưa. Trước những yêu cầu đó, con có thể sẽ nghĩ, sao cha mẹ bắt mình làm vậy mà họ không làm?


Những hành vi hàng ngày của cha mẹ chính là thước đo và bằng chứng giáo dục tốt nhất cho trẻ. Bởi không chỉ với trẻ em, khi muốn đối phương tin và nghe mình, hành động luôn tốt hơn lời nói.


Ví như, để dạy con đúng cách, cha mẹ luôn nhắc nhở con, đọc sách rất quan trọng, con nên đọc nhiều sách. Nhưng ngày thường chẳng bao giờ cha mẹ đụng tới cuốn sách. Đi làm về chỉ chăm chăm vào máy tính, điện thoại thì liệu con có thể nghe lời và chăm chỉ đọc sách được không?

*7. Khen ngợi con*

*



*


Đây cũng là một *cách dạy con nghe lời *hiệu quả. Có những bậc cha mẹ luôn sợ con mình kiêu căng tự phụ nên không khen ngợi con. Tuy nhiên, nếu khen đúng cách và đúng lúc bạn sẽ là lợi ích khổng lồ trong việc dạy con đúng cách.


Trẻ nhỏ thường có tâm hồn rất nhạy cảm, trong đó cả với những lời khen từ cha mẹ. Hãy dùng những lời khen có cụ thể hành vi, quá trình cụ thể thay vì sự sáo rỗng. Ví dụ khi con giúp mẹ lấy đồ, hãy nói “Con thật giỏi khi giúp mẹ lấy đồ được” hơn là “Con giỏi quá!”


Những lời khen sáo rỗng trên trời rất dễ gây hoang mang cho trẻ. Bé sẽ không biết mình giỏi ở đâu và như thế nào. Ngoài ra, nếu không khen gì hoặc khen quá khích sẽ khiến trẻ tự ti. Vậy nên để khen trẻ đúng cách cũng là thứ cần học.


Sinh con đau đớn, nuôi con vất vả, còn dạy con đúng cách thì khó. Đôi khi, phương pháp dạy trẻ tốt nhất chính là tình yêu thương trọn vẹn của cha mẹ. Sự phát triển là không ngừng, vậy nên đừng bao giờ áp đặt con vào một cạ khuôn nào hết. 


Ngoài ra, để giúp con thông minh và phát triển trí não tốt, phụ huynh chúng ta cần tìm các dòng sữa có hàm lượng DHA cao, gợi ý tham khảo dòng sữa Aptamil Anh, giúp bé phát triển tư duy tốt, sáng mắt và thể lực cứng cáp


----------



## Lan Anh (9/9/21)

Môi trường và phương pháp giáo dục con vô cùng quan trọng. Giờ hầu như các con toàn nghịch điện thoài với máy tính thôi. Xong những cái xấu trên mạng tác động đến con lúc nào mà mình không hay, không kiểm soát được. Từ đó rất hại con ý.
Em cũng có con nhỏ nên em cung đau đầu tìm hiều nhiều cách, nhiều phương pháp. Thì vô tình em biết đến phần mềm diệt web đen Vapu. Cái phần mềm này nó giúp mình chặn web đen, game online hoặc những trang web bất kỳ mà mình không muốn con mình tiếp xúc đến. Phần mềm còn giúp khóa máy tính theo giờ, khóa trang web theo giờ, chụp màn hình thường xuyên, để từ đó giúp mình khi rảnh rỗi có thể kiểm tra lại xem con đã xem những gì trong khi nghịch điện thoại và máy tính.
Các mom cứ lên Search gg Phần mềm Vapu là có bản dùng thử đó các mom ạ


----------



## Phạm Lan Anh (13/9/21)

Chăm sóc sức khoẻ rồi còn cần phải chăm sóc cả tinh thần của con nữa bố mẹ ạ. Con cái tuổi nhỏ cực kỳ dễ sa ngã vào những trang web xấu, web đen, trò chơi điện tử hay mạng xã hội.
Chính vì thế mà bố mẹ hãy giúp bảo vệ tinh thần của trẻ bằng phần mềm CHẶN WEB ĐEN VAPU.
Phần mềm này tự động chặn web đen, game online với mấy mạng xã hội để tránh cho con vào những web xấu. Hơn thế nữa, phần mềm còn chặn theo giờ, lại lưu lại lịch sử truy cập của con cho mẹ kiểm tra. Nói chung là tiện cực kỳ.
Tên phần mềm là VAPU. Các mẹ cứ search Google phần mềm VAPU là ra link tải bản dùng thử miễn phí ạ.
Phần mềm full tính năng giá chỉ 500k/1 năm thôi ạ!
Bố mẹ nên cài trong máy nha, cực kỳ nên dùng khi nhà có con nhỏ đấy ạ!


----------

